Ask HN: How long did it take you to get your first sale for your side project? - max0563
======
stevekemp
I built my project for myself, and started using it about a week after I'd
first run `git init`. Once I did that I spent several weeks making it
prettier, writing documentation, and before that was complete I had my first
user.

I think it took me about a month to get my second user, and another month
before I broke ten. Nowadays I seem to get 3-5 users every week for a free
trial, a third of which go on to pay. So the growth is somewhat random and
irregular.

------
malux85
For my first one, it took me about 6 months, and lots of cold calling and
networking.

However this was a B2B product, and worth £100k a year, so quite large sales.

